

Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr And Evernote Apps Coming To Google Glass Today - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/16/facebook-twitter-tumblr-and-evernote-apps-coming-to-google-glass-today/

======
kunai
I don't understand the appeal of Glass.

The solution that it's trying to solve, which is at-a-glance information, just
seems far, far better executed by projects such as Pebble.

With Pebble, there's a clear distinction when your attention is taken away
from something and when it isn't. With Glass, that distinction is blurred so
drastically, that it's impossible to ascertain whether or not an accident in
any circumstance was related to Glass or if it was just distraction.

If someone was riding a bike, and checked their "smartwatch" (hate this term),
it's obvious that they're doing it, and they'll know that they can't continue
to look at it, otherwise they'll crash. But with Glass, if they look at Glass,
they're obviously distracted too, but will they stop looking at the prism, or
will they continue because it's transparent and affords a false sense of
security?

